# [SOLVED] REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied

## queen

I am trying to emerge the newest version of wireshark. version 1.10.1

I get this error:

```
!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-analyzer/wireshark" has unmet requirements.

- net-analyzer/wireshark-1.10.1::gentoo USE="adns caps crypt filecaps geoip gtk ipv6 kerberos netlink pcap portaudio qt4 ssl zlib -doc -doc-pdf -libadns -lua -profile (-selinux) -smi"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    gtk? ( !qt4 )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    ssl? ( crypt ) gtk? ( !qt4 )

```

I tried different combinations of use flags but they don't seem to work. Here is my package.use for wireshark:

```
net-analyzer/wireshark gtk caps filecaps adns crypt pcap ssl zlib portaudio geoip ipv6 kerberos netlink
```

```
grep USE /etc/portage/make.conf
```

```
USE="gtk gtk2 mmx sse sse2 threads bluetooth bluez alsa usb usb2 lm_sensors bash_completion X"
```

Anyone has a solution what should I use? I tried qt4 as well both in make.conf and package.use, but it still doesn't workLast edited by queen on Wed Aug 07, 2013 1:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

This will work, it will also work with -ssl -crypt. You can have only one of gtk2, gtk3 or qt4.

USE="caps crypt filecaps gtk2 ipv6 netlink pcap ssl zlib -adns -doc -doc-pdf -geoip -gtk3 -kerberos -libadns -lua -portaudio -qt4 (-selinux) -smi"

----------

## queen

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> This will work, it will also work with -ssl -crypt. You can have only one of gtk2, gtk3 or qt4.
> 
> USE="caps crypt filecaps gtk2 ipv6 netlink pcap ssl zlib -adns -doc -doc-pdf -geoip -gtk3 -kerberos -libadns -lua -portaudio -qt4 (-selinux) -smi"

 

Thanks. I corrected in make.conf to have only gtk2. I don't get any errors now.   :Very Happy: 

BTW, I noticed there is also gtk3 use flag. Is it good? What about qt? Just curiosity

----------

